# UK Heat Press Labels/ Relabelling



## xclusive (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All, 

Need some help/ guidance/ advice, got t-shirts made and now require labels made, can anyone recommend a Supplier to use as I only have 24 tees, I've seen that heat pressed are efficient but is there is a company that can do low numbers then I would be interested. 

Thanks


----------



## newoldhand (May 17, 2009)

I bought a cheap thermal printer from eBay and got satin ribbon to print on and cut them to size, OK if you just want one colour. Any zebra printer will do.You could also find a specialised ribbon printer However the satin ribbon is £30-40 per roll and the thermal ribbon about £20. You could try this site for a simple label or this one for care labels etc. On eBay there is this printer for sale it retails at about £499 + vat. Wish I could be of more help but I can't rely on my printer to produce labels consistently enough to offer any for sale.
Perhaps someone on this site can print you off a few on their thermal barcode printer if they have the satin ribbon.
-David
Just had a thought, you could get a sheet of labels printed on a laser or inkjet printer with t-shirt transfer paper and heat press them on after cutting them to shape. Turn the t-shirt inside out to press them under the collar.


----------

